# AMDetails Winter Protection Offer 2013 - Free Gtechniq G1



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

*AMDetails 2013 Winter Protection OFFER!

FREE Gtechniq Smart Vision Glass with a Winter Protection Detail.*











:wave: As the Gtechniq Service Centre Highlands :wave:
AMDetails want to promote the need to get your vehicle protected for the winter. :thumb:​
When an AMDetails protection detail is booked, you will receive a free upgrade to Gtechniq G1 Smart Vision Glass. This service would usually cost £50 + as an AMDetails bolt on option.

So not only will your vehicle be ready for winter, but your glass will also be coated with a fantastic durable rain repellent, which is a massive safety factor with the winter blizzards / rain and poor driving conditions.

To book please email us [email protected]

OR call 01343 547742 - 07736034031

Based in Elgin, Moray - Highlands of Scotland (Just)

Unit 5 Chanonry Spur
Chanonry Industrial Estate
Elgin
Moray
IV30 6ND

Thanks AMDetails Team :buffer:

_To claim your free Gtechniq G1 Glass upgrade just mention it at your booking / quotation stage between now and November 30th. Booking and deposit must be made by 30/11/13 but protection service can be booked in to suit you. For Example booked for December 12th but booking and deposit placed before Nov 30th._

_Whilst Stocks Last_

_Free G1 Glass is only available with the AMDetails Protection Detail.

Applied by AMDetails - Gtechniq Accredited Detailer - Highlands_


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Based in Elgin, Moray - Highlands of Scotland (Just)


since was Elgin in the highlands last I checked it was in Grampian


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

extreme-detail said:


> Based in Elgin, Moray - Highlands of Scotland (Just)
> 
> since was Elgin in the highlands last I checked it was in Grampian


Elgin is indeed part of the Highlands, if you have any doubt go to Visit Scotland > Scotland's Regions > Highlands, all is plain to see :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

extreme-detail said:


> Based in Elgin, Moray - Highlands of Scotland (Just)
> 
> since was Elgin in the highlands last I checked it was in Grampian


Morayshire :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

What size of car does a Megane fall under?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

extreme-detail said:


> Based in Elgin, Moray - Highlands of Scotland (Just)
> 
> since was Elgin in the highlands last I checked it was in Grampian


Come on mike. I know this. You know this...

Couriers. ... nope we are highlands ha


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Morayshire :thumb:


We do love Moray. Hence staying here. Im a fifer. Sarah a Yorkshire lass.

Will make a meet soon. Promise


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> What size of car does a Megane fall under?


Hello Jamie

Megane is a Medium on our pricing list.

Thank you.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just this week left to get your bookings in for your AMDetails winter protection to receive a Free G1 upgrade worth £50.00

Your booking can be for any time in the diary. but booking and deposit needs to be paid by 30/11/13.

Example
Booking for January 22nd 2014 but paid your £50.00 deposit today

Thanks
Alan


----------

